# Bring me to the zoo



## alisha_miss_world

Bring me to the zoo.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Do you mean "_Take _me to the zoo"? Then it's *"Beni hayvanat bahçesine götür(ün)." *in Turkish. Use the part in parenthesis if you're referring to more than one person.


----------



## alisha_miss_world

Thanks it was nice that u replied.


----------



## Kraus

In Italian: Portami allo zoo.


----------



## alisha_miss_world

thank you.


----------



## marginado

In German: "Bringen Sie mich zum Zoo"

Cheers!!!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*In Spanish*:  "Llévame al zoológico"


----------



## Chazzwozzer

marginado said:


> In German: "Bringen Sie mich zum Zoo"
> 
> Cheers!!!


That is addressed to second person singular in formal way.

For informal second singular, that's *"Bring(e) mich zum Zoo!" *and for informal second plural, it's* "Bringt mich zum Zoo!" *

I didn't mess it up, right?


----------



## marginado

Chazzwozzer, you're right. Sorry if I told something wrong.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

You're the native, dude!  I just wanted to feel like pointing that out for Alisha in case she doesn't speak German.


----------



## MingRaymond

Chinese:
帶我去動物園。


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


alisha_miss_world said:


> Bring me to the zoo.


In *Dutch*:
Breng me naar de zoo.
Breng me naar de dierentuin (lit. animal garden).

Groetjes,

Frank


PS: I must ad that the use of an imperative just like that (without any modifiers or additions) is considered to be quite direct and even rude in Dutch. My reaction would be 'Find it yourself and stay there'.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian: Отвед*и* мен*я* в зооп*а*рк / Otved*i *meny*a* v zoop*a*rk (informal)
Отвед*и*те мен*я* в зооп*а*рк / Otved*i*te meny*a* v zoop*a*rk (formal or plural)


----------



## suslik

In Estonian: Vii mind loomaaeda


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese, Portugal:

Leve-me / Leva-me ao jardim zoológico. 

The abbreviation "zoo" is not widely used. _Leve_ is formal; _leva_ is familiar. You might need to say it a bit differently in Brazil.


----------



## Stéphane89

In French:

*Emmène-moi au zoo*


----------



## jazyk

> The abbreviation "zoo" is not widely used. _Leve_ is formal; _leva_ is familiar. You might need to say it a bit differently in Brazil.


In informal Brazilian Portuguese it could be _Me leva no (jardim) zoológico.

_Jazyk


----------



## Abbassupreme

In Persian: Man râ beh bagh-e-vahsh bebar.


----------



## sonleia

In catalan: "Porta'm al zoo"


----------



## saneryee

In Simple Chinese: 带我去动物园


----------



## Flaminius

In informal Japanese:
dōbutsuen-ni tsuretette-yo
動物園に連れてってよ


----------



## alisha_miss_world

thank you all those who have replied


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Odvedi me u zoološki vrt. (informal and  singular)
Odvedite me u zoološki vrt. (formal and plural)


----------



## elroy

Arabic: احضرني/خذني إلى حديقة الحيوانات

The first verb is "bring"; the second is "take."


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Du-mă la grădina zoologică (zoo).


----------



## Whodunit

marginado said:


> In German: "Bringen Sie mich zum Zoo"


 
As Chazzwozzer already pointed out correctly , there are more than one version to say this in German:

Bring mich zum Zoo. (informal, singular)
Bringt mich zum Zoo. (informal, plural)
Bringen Sie mich zum Zoo. (formal, singular and plural)

If you want to use the verb "take," I'd say the following in German:

Nimm mich mit in den Zoo. (informal, singular)
Nehmt mich mit in den Zoo. (informal, plural)
Nehmen Sie mich mit in den Zoo. (formal, singular and plural)
______

The same for Latin:

_bring_:

Duc me ad hortos bestiarios. (singular)
Ducete me ad hortos bestiarios. (plural)

_take_:

Porta me ad hortos bestiarios. (singular)
Portate me ad hortos bestiarios. (plural)

Of course, there was no word for "zoo" in Ancient Rome, but I've tried to convey the idea of it by "animal park." Let's see what others have to say.


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
_Zabierz mnie do zoo._ (if you is in singular)
or
_Zabierzcie mnie do zoo._ (if you is in plural)



Tom


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Vie minut eläintarhaan. *(2nd person singular)
*Viekää minut eläintarhaan. *(2nd person plural / 2nd person singular formal)


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _konduku min al la zoo_.


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *--- (context: 5-year old daughter to her dad) ---  Vigyél el az állatkertbe! [állatkert zoo...]


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*Vezmi/Vezměte *(*Vem/Vemte* (colloquially))* mě do zoo.* - Take me to zoo.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Dalhin mo ako sa Hayupan (zoo).


----------

